# Hinweis: Donnerstags ab 18.00 Uhr an der Alten Vest



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

ich wollt nur nochmal auf das Donnerstägliche BIKEN hinweisen...

Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## nils (20. Mai 2003)

Nachdem das Kino ja jetzt verschoben ist, hab ich meiner Sekretärin schon bescheid gesagt und der Chauffeur steht auf Abruf bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

Wir warten nur ca. 10 Min!!!!

...um evtl. nervöses Hufgescharre zu vermeiden...

2. Treffpunkt ist um 18.30 am Hotel Forsthaus/Eingang Trim-dich-Pfad...

Grüße

das "Schinderlein"


----------



## Mudface (21. Mai 2003)

! Danke für die Erinnerung,
versuche ernsthaft, es dies mal besser zu organisieren. Stimmt es, daß ein Korb voll Leberkässemmeln an der Tour teilnimmt, hehe.

Grüße vom Schlußlicht.


----------



## Diva (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Wir warten nur ca. 10 Min!!!!
> 
> ...um evtl. nervöses Hufgescharre zu vermeiden...*



Danke Alex! Aber diesen Donnerstag wird's nix. 
Aber wenn ich dann mal wieder mitfahre, bin ich 18:10 da  

Grüße Diva


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *
> 
> Danke Alex! Aber diesen Donnerstag wird's nix.
> *




Warum????


----------



## Frazer (21. Mai 2003)

Hey Alti, musst mir bitte noch beschreiben, wie ich dahin finde, bzw. wo euer Treffpunkt ist und wo ich da am besten parken kann.

Danke!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Mai 2003)

Hi Alex,

besten Dank für die Info (auch per SMS). Bin die Woche aber noch in MeckPomm und sofern uns morgen net irgendwelche Unwetter abhalten, wolln mer morgen die Müritzumrundung von Neubrandenburg aus starten.

Viele Grüße aus MeckPomm und viel Spaß beim vesten Biken


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Hey Alti, musst mir bitte noch beschreiben, wie ich dahin finde, bzw. wo euer Treffpunkt ist und wo ich da am besten parken kann.
> 
> Danke!!
> ...



Ich häng ein paar Discokugeln auf.... 

von wo kommst du???

Ruf mal an... Nummer ist per PM unterwegs....


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Hi Alex,
> 
> besten Dank für die Info (auch per SMS). Bin die Woche aber noch in MeckPomm und sofern uns morgen net irgendwelche Unwetter abhalten, wolln mer morgen die Müritzumrundung von Neubrandenburg aus starten.
> ...



Na dann halt die Ohren steif und immer schön gegen den Wind strampen...

Wann bist Du zurück????

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Grufti (21. Mai 2003)

Kann diesen Donnerstag leider nicht aber veilleicht geht ja am Wochenend mal. was zamm. Wenn nicht, der nächste Dunnerstooch kummt bestimmt.

Häbbi dräiling
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (21. Mai 2003)

bin dabei morgen...zwar wieder mit dem bike von meiner freundin, weil mein schaltwerk erst morgen bei mir eintreffen soll und das ist zu kurzfristig fürs montieren... aber das soll mich nicht aufhalten.

oh man, oh man, so ein scheiß wetter momentan, werde ein stoßgebet losschicken, das es morgen nicht regnet.

es juckt einfach in den beinen, ich muß dringend biken..und hoffe das das wetter uns keinen strich durch die rechnung macht.

also 18uhr treffpunkt veste, pünktlich selbstverständlich.

bis denn
gruß wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2003)

Seine Fango-Packung bekommt wohl jeder ab morgen.

Bei mir ist noch nicht sicher ob ich pünktlich aus dem Geschäft rauskomme. Bei uns ist es momentan etwas stressig. Eventuell werde ich wohl den zweiten Einstiegspunkt am Forsthaus nehmen müssen.

Außerdem steht mein Rocky momentan wieder mal wegen Federgabelproblemen in der Werkstatt. Mal gucken ob's morgen klappt. Warten müßt Ihr jedenfalls nicht auf mich.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Warten müßt Ihr jedenfalls nicht auf mich.
> 
> Gruß
> TOM *



Nachdem Du Dich ja im Wald auskennst - ruf einfach an - wir finden uns schon...

Wenn der Luggi Deine Gabel nicht hinbekommst hätt ich noch nen Salsa im Keller...

Grüße

Alex

P.S. Heute Früh hat die Black wieder nicht geklappert...verkehrte Welt...


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Hey Alti, musst mir bitte noch beschreiben, wie ich dahin finde, bzw. wo euer Treffpunkt ist und wo ich da am besten parken kann.
> 
> Danke!!
> ...



Hier ist noch mla der Treffpunkt (rotes X), oben am Turm ist auch ein Parkplatz...

einfach von Schwabach auf die A73 (wird ab NBg-Hafen die B8/Südwesttangente) und in Dambach runter...


----------



## Wenkman (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

wie schauts aus wegen heute abend ? Ab wann macht uns die Feuchtigkeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung ? Oder müsste es schon Niagara-Fälle regnen, damit wirs bleiben lassen?

Grüße vom hoffendem Wenkman


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie schauts aus wegen heute abend ? Ab wann macht uns die Feuchtigkeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung ? Oder müsste es schon Niagara-Fälle regnen, damit wirs bleiben lassen?
> ...



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Klamotten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

ich sach nur: Zzzzoro-Wetter!!!


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Mai 2003)

mein votec steht mit gerissenem hinterbau und kaputter gabel in der werkstatt  

wird wohl die näxten tage (wochen?) nix mit biken. schwerer scheisendreck!

 
tom:-(


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

*schweigeminuteinlegt*
......


Wie hast na des geschafft???


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

Beim alpencross letztes Jahr hat's auch ein Votec erwischt (gleich am ersten Tag)
Das sah so aus:
http://www.all-mountain.de/alpencross/alpenx_24_07_02_tlp01_gross.jpg

TOM


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2003)

Wie kannst Du nur solch Bild hier zeigen???

Sowas sollte auf den Index!!!!!  

Is ja echt übel.....


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *mein votec steht mit gerissenem hinterbau und kaputter gabel in der werkstatt
> *



*klug*******rmodusan*

Ja, ja, des machen se gerne...

*klug*******rmodusaus*

Ich hoffe Dir ist nicht passiert...

Hast du noch Garantie drauf???

Kopf hoch...

Alex


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Wie kannst Du nur solch Bild hier zeigen???
> 
> Sowas sollte auf den Index!!!!!
> ...



Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid... 
Sagt man 

@all
Kann mich jetzt auch definitiv für heute Abend Veste abmelden. Mein Bike ist erst morgen Abend fertig.

@Alex
Danke für das Salsa-Angebot, aber am Ende fahr ich Dir noch ne Delle rein in das gute Stück...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Dreegbär (22. Mai 2003)

mei Gabel is immer noch am sack und die neue is net da 

nächste Woche kann ich auch net weil ich wohl bei Rock im Park Arbeiten werde

*zubrotverdien*

aber übernächste Wo hab ich bestimmt zeit insofern ich es schaffe die neue Gabel in meim Bock zu verbauen da das mein erster Gabeleinbastelversuch ist

  grüße und viel viel Spass Erwin


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Beim alpencross letztes Jahr hat's auch ein Votec erwischt (gleich am ersten Tag)
> Das sah so aus:
> http://www.all-mountain.de/alpencross/alpenx_24_07_02_tlp01_gross.jpg
> ...



nee, meinz ist an den gefrästen ausfallenden gecknackt.

@frazer
sieht massiv nach ermüdungsbruch aus. hab jedenfalls keinen crash gehabt und acuh beim fahren nix bemerkt.

@alditüte
nee, leider keine garantie mehr. die votecs haben letztes jahr konkurs gemacht und die nachfolgefirma übernimmt keine gewährleistung  - so kann man sich auch von seinen verpflichtungen entledigen. als kunde biste natürlich der depp.

@all
thx für anteilnahme. jetzt geht's mir schon viel besser


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Mai 2003)

aua aua tom du tust mir voll leid.is aber auch ärgerlich.
was is den mit schweißen?wäre das möglich?frag jetzt einfach mal so ungesehen.

wenn du ja nen schweißer suchst sag bescheid ich kenn einen sehr guten in nbg.und wenn du die schwinge nach dem schweißen 2 wochen kalt auslagerst haste auch wieder fast die gleiche zugfestigkeit.

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

@Tom
So was ist ärgerlich, aber meines Wissen wollte die Nachfolgefirma von Votec doch alle Ansprüche übernehmen - o der war das ein Fake???

@all

Biken Gestern hat echt Spaß gemacht bis meine Drecksblack wieder die Luft verlohren hat und ich wieder "starr" durch den Wald brechen durfte... hab mich  dann nach einer guten Stunde von der Gruppe abgesetzt und Sie IHren Schicksal überlassen - warte immer noch auf ein Lebenszeichen...

Hab gestern Abend gleich meine gute alte EFC ins Brodie gebastelt und bin nun wieder "einsatzbereit"...

Die Gabel geht heute früh zu Centurion und mal schauen vielleicht geht noch was mit Garantie...wenn nicht hol ich mir nee Fox oder ne Pace...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Frazer (23. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen...

...obwohl ja dem lieben Altitude im warsten Sinne des Wortes die Luft ausging und er sich leider schon nach ner Stunde verabschieden musste, haben wir (im einzelnen: nils, wenkman, 2 sog. "Gastleser" und noch ein netter Spezialized-Fahrer, dessen Namen ich vergessen hab - er möge mir verzeihen- und natürlich meinereiner) uns auch ohne Guide auf die Suche nach den Trails der alten Veste begeben. Und ich muss echt gestehen: war scho goil!!! Diese Ecke ist ja der reinste Spielplatz. Hat mir wahnsinnig Spass gemacht und es war ja auch für jeden Geschmack und Fahrstil was dabei - z.B. wie nehme ich am besten einen niedlichen Absatz, sollte man in den Klickies hängen???... ... mir zumindest fiel auf, dass ich nicht drin war und mein Bein hats mir gedankt.... aber egal, was einen nicht umbringt... !! 
Noch kurz sei zu erwähnen, dass Altitude nicht der Einzige war, der von einem leichten technischen Defekt betroffen war. Meine Kette hat irgendwann nicht mehr gewollt.... und durch die chirurgischen Geschicke von Nils wurden sofort auf dem "Schlachtfeld" 2 defekte Glieder entnommen!!! Danach liessen sich die Anstiege wieder deutlich besser fahren.
Am Schluß der Tour, nachdem sich alle, die ihren Heimweg noch mit dem Bike antraten, verabschiedet hatten, haben Nils und ich noch kurze Debatten mit 2 Kantenklatschern geführt. Die 2 waren wirklich nett. Hab natürlich sofort Werbung für das Forum gemacht, als die Frage kam, wo man uns erreichen kann. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die 2 sich melden.....

Mehr war irgendwie nicht zu berichten, zumindest von meiner Seite aus, ich hoff mal ich hab nix wichtiges vergessen....

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

ich hab gerde nochmals mit Centurion gesprochen - die Black ist tot...Kosten um die 250 Euros!!!! 

hab gerade bei Tunds eine neue 2002er Pace RC 36 ProClass mit harten Stahlfedern bestellt...  

Preismäßig muß ich nur noch etwas draufpacken...  

Sollte vor Himmelfahrt da sein...

Am Sonntag fahr ich erst mal mit meiner alten EFC...


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

Mein Beileid!! War eigentlich eine nette Gabel.

ABer die Pace ist auch einfach nur ein starkes GERÄT!!


----------



## eL (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ich hab gerde nochmals mit Centurion gesprochen - die Black ist tot...Kosten um die 250 Euros!!!!
> 
> hab gerade bei Tunds eine neue 2002er Pace RC 36 ProClass mit harten Stahlfedern bestellt...
> ...


alex du carbonschänder was willste den mit soner lullergabel????die findet ihren weg doch ganz allein durch die trails!! nur ob du denn da ankommst wo du hinwillst is die frage.Funktion is schon top aber verdrehsteifigkeit is nicht vorhanden.....da brauch man den vorbau garnicht festschrauben......dreht sich eh alles im kreis.
na nu scheint es ja zu spät  
und ich sach noch hol dir ne Fuchs......
aber det besste wäre das titanteil mit der fatty drin was beim luggi steht.....das is optimal.

EL


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> alex du carbonschänder was willste den mit soner lullergabel????die findet ihren weg doch ganz allein durch die trails!! nur ob du denn da ankommst wo du hinwillst is die frage.Funktion is schon top aber verdrehsteifigkeit is nicht vorhanden.....da brauch man den vorbau garnicht festschrauben......dreht sich eh alles im kreis.
> na nu scheint es ja zu spät
> ...



lt BSn ist die 2002er Pace (die hat ja noch die guten CNC-Brücken nur die Tauchrohre sind aus Carbon)  eine der  steifsten Gabeln
 - die waren die einzigen, die das Ding letztes Jahr getestet haben - 

die FOX ist selbst im EK Schweineteuer....außerdem gibts die Vanilla nicht in 80mm - der Brodie ist nur für 80 mm ausgelegt...

und ich fahr bei meinem Gewicht nur noch Stahlfedern...ich erinnere Dich nur an Deinem entsetzten Gesichtsausdruck wie Du die Druckanzeige beim aufpumpen der Black gesehen hast...  

Kohle ist grad wech...


----------



## Hollandrad (23. Mai 2003)

Ich lese seit einiger Zeit mit Interesse eure Beiträge und Abenteuer (und Altitudes Materialverschleiss).

Es würde mich sehr interessieren mal am Donnerstag (ist doch jeder Do, oder?) mitzufahren.

Aber ich will niemanden zum "Block am Bein" werden und deswegen:
- Wie viele km fahrt ihr im Schnitt und wielange braucht ihr dafür ?
- Kommt man auch mit wenn man nicht der grosse "Kantenklatscher" ist? Ich gehe nl. gerne ohne Umweg übers Klinikum nach Hause
- ...oder sollte ich besser mal zum Pizzaplaudertermin kommen um mich von den "Gegnern" imponieren   zu lassen?


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *Ich lese seit einiger Zeit mit Interesse eure Beiträge und Abenteuer (und Altitudes Materialverschleiss).
> 
> Es würde mich sehr interessieren mal am Donnerstag (ist doch jeder Do, oder?) mitzufahren.
> ...



Du bist jederzeit willkommen, wir warten auch auf "schwächere" und Du mußt kein Klatscher sein, es genügt ein Bike, ein Helm und etwas Mut...  

...ich war das letzte Mal 1997 im Klinikum wg. nem Bike-Unfall, und Du???

Am Donnerstag sind so zwischen 20 und 30 km...Dauer...2-2,5 Stunden

 - ja, ja, das mit dem Matherialverschleiss hat sich irgnedewie die letzte Woche (Platten, Gabel tot) gehäuft...sollte mir zu denken geben...   

Grüße


----------



## xenius (23. Mai 2003)

@ Hollandbike: ich fahr momentan, wegen Kondiproblemen, auch nur Hügelchen. Wenn du mal Lust hast durch die Gegend zu schleichen, sende mir ne Message.

@ Alti 20 kms in zwei Stunden hören sich für RR-Fahrer gut an, im Gelände schaut's da aber anders aus. Was ich so hier im Forum gelesen habe, reicht um zu wissen: die Cracks machen mich tot.

P.S. Letztes Mal Klinikum in 2000, die Tunnelwand im Sarntal wollte einfach nicht weichen...

Sers
xenius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2003)

@xenius:

Muß dich korrigieren, bei unserem Ritt letztens bei Abenberg hatten wir auch knapp 30 km  in rund 3 Stunden fahrzeit, da war Alti dabei, ich war zwar danach platt, aber es war echt super!!

Nur an der Heimfahrt vom Biergarten nach Abenberg haben sie ganz schön angezogen!!


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

naja werd auch mal urlaub haben und dann bin ich dabei.

@ alti du bist kein schinderlein es kommt mir eher vor du bist ein MATERIAL-schinder .warn die ca 250,- vk bei centurion? als manitou service händler sollten wir doch die teile dahaben. event. doch nochmal richten und bei deiner frau einbauen??

@ frazer: nicht das du morgen mit ritterrüstung zum spielen lommst 

gruß alex


----------



## Hollandrad (23. Mai 2003)

@Xenius: Werde mich mal bei dir rühren, wäre sicher nett.

@Alti: Letztes Mal vor einem Jahr, Haut ab am Bein, tolle Narbe  

Ich werde es mal versuchen demnächst. Findet der "Alte Veste" Termin nächste Woche (Christi Himmelfahrt) auch statt?


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ alti du bist kein schinderlein es kommt mir eher vor du bist ein MATERIAL-schinder .warn die ca 250,- vk bei centurion? als manitou service händler sollten wir doch die teile dahaben. event. doch nochmal richten und bei deiner frau einbauen??
> *



Maitou_Service-Händler????

Kommst Du am Sonntag mit in die Fränkische????

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> [BIch werde es mal versuchen demnächst. Findet der "Alte Veste" Termin nächste Woche (Christi Himmelfahrt) auch statt? [/B]



die Narben hab ich schon aufgehört zu zählen...

Nächster Donnerstag ist noch nicht so ganz raus - demnächst mehr in diesem Theater...

Grüße

Alex/alti


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

ich war letztes jahr beim großen roten mann auf schulung.seid dem dürfen wir garantiesachen selbst bearbeiten und erhielten nen fetten ersatzteilkoffer.
wir teln heute abend.

gruß beelzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ich war letztes jahr beim großen roten mann auf schulung.seid dem dürfen wir garantiesachen selbst bearbeiten und erhielten nen fetten ersatzteilkoffer.
> wir teln heute abend.
> 
> gruß beelzi *



Mein Held....


----------



## amelius (23. Mai 2003)

> Ich lese seit einiger Zeit mit Interesse eure Beiträge und Abenteuer (und Altitudes Materialverschleiss).
> 
> Es würde mich sehr interessieren mal am Donnerstag (ist doch jeder Do, oder?) mitzufahren.
> 
> ...



@Hollandbike @Xenius:

Lese auch schon seit geraume Zeit hier mit und habe mich bis jetzt auch noch nicht getraut zu einem der hier geposteten Termine mal aufzutauchen....

Ich denke, so viel Kondi und Technik bringe ich momentan einfach nicht her...  - ich glaub auch nicht, ob es jemals so sein wird ... 

 Vielleicht finden sich hier noch ein paar "Kandidaten" und wir machen eine offizielle Schlußlichtgruppe für die Donnerstagstermine auf???  

Beim Pizzaessen können wir ja dann wieder gleichziehen ...  

Grüße!


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *
> 
> Vielleicht finden sich hier noch ein paar "Kandidaten" und wir machen eine offizielle Schlußlichtgruppe für die Donnerstagstermine auf???
> ! *



Wie gesagt, einfach vorbeikommen...

Wir beißen nicht und lassen auch keinen im Wlad verwesen...


----------



## Hollandrad (23. Mai 2003)

Jetzt sollten die Cracks nicht den Eindruck bekommen, dass es hier nur noch Halbinvaliden gibt, die kaum einen Hügel bezwingen können!!! 

Aber es hört sich alles sehr positiv an und das gefällt mir sehr an euch   Ich denke dass jeder von euch beim ersten Treffen mit den anderen Bammel hatte vor dem eigenen (vermeintlichen) Leistungsdefizit.

... ich werde das Rad trotzdem ins Auto werfen, damit mir die zusätzlichen 30km erspart bleiben


----------



## amelius (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> 
> ... ich werde das Rad trotzdem ins Auto werfen, damit mir die zusätzlichen 30km erspart bleiben  [/B]



Ich habe gar net gewußt, dass Holland so nah an Franken liegt....  

Man sieht sich mal....


----------



## Hollandrad (23. Mai 2003)

... und ich habe eine Anhängerkupplung an der Sattelstütze


----------



## Frazer (23. Mai 2003)

Nun ja, ich als Vertreter der Dicso-Glitterfully-Kantenklatscher-Abteilung kann nur sagen, dass selbst ich mit meiner ziemlich geringen Kondi gute Chancen hatte, gestern mitzuhalten. Hab sogar mal a bissl Gas zum Schluß gegeben.....  und als Raucher is des auch net immer leicht  

Von daher behaupte ich etz einfach mal: auch die konditionell nicht ganz sooo starken sind immer willkommen, genauso wie die fahrtechnisch "Fortgeschrittenen" - als blutigen Anfänger würd ich nur jmd bezeichnen, der noch nie auf nem Bike sass....

So long,
Frazer


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Mai 2003)

@alti: nanana nich das deine frau eifersüchtig wird 

@ holland,xenius und amelius: klar kommt mal mit radeln gern auch mal wann anders als donnerstag.
die ersten beiden mit denen ich hier fuhr warn frazer und biker-wug.wusste damals auch nicht was mich erwartet.hatte auch schon mit alti,all-mountain,nils und g-zero das vergnügen war alles super nur der Zzzzorro is mir unheimlich 
selber zähle ich mich mehr ins hintere drittel kondi mäßig,und wenns ich pack schafft ihr das locker.

gruß alex


----------



## Dreegbär (23. Mai 2003)

... unbedingt vorbei

@holland, xenius und amelius

bin vor drei wochen das erste mal dabei gewesen und habe GRUNDSÄTZLICH immer das schlusslicht gebildet ihr müsst wissen das ich n 105 Kg bei 105cm Mann bin was heist bei mir is nich mit jeden Berg hochrasen aber die jungs haben immer lieb gewartet auch wenn ich das Bike hochgeschoben hab  

Und ham weder gemault noch gelästert (zumindest hatten sie den anstand zu warten bis ich weg war), hab seitdem zwar nich mehr teilgenommen weil ich meine Gabel gecrashed hatte(heute mit Z1 wedge ersetzt  viel zu weich brauch neue federn und mehr Öl) . Bin aber übernächste Woche (weil Rock im Park dazwischenliegt nächste Woche) sicher wieder dabei!


PANIK is vollkommen unangebracht ehrlich

hoffe ihr kommt, dann is das langsame hochschieben nich mehr so langweilig  

Und wenns uns zuviel is könn mer ja abbrechen und n Bierchen oder ähnliches schlürfen gehen während die anderen noch strampeln  

sagt einfach bescheid in diesem Theater


----------



## Wenkman (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> [Balles super nur der Zzzzorro is mir unheimlich
> gruß alex [/B]



@Beelzebub.

Hey Zzzzzorro find ich unglaublich...als ich das erste mal Alte Veste mit gefahren bin, hatte ich mich damals ganz nach hinten eingeordnet weil ich erst etwas schnuppern wollte... Zzzzzzorro ist immer hinter mir gefahren und ich glaubte schon durch mein langsames fahren halte ich ihn auf abwärts, und ich wollte ihn ständig vorbeilassen, aber er wollte gar nicht, da dachte ich er ist vielleicht auch das erste mal dabei...auf einmal als es schon gegen ende zuging, drehte er auf einmal auf und ward nicht mehr gesehen... er ist bestimmt einer von denen, die mehrere lungenflügel haben...

bye wenkman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *... unbedingt vorbei
> 
> @holland, xenius und amelius
> ...



du dreegbär, mit dem "rasen" passte aber das nächste mal bitte etwas auf, hat ziemlich übel ausgeschaut, wie du bei der einen abfahrt haarscharf an dem baum vorbeigeschranzt bist..ich war direkt hinter dir...hast dein bike aber noch gut rumgekriegt...
servus wenkman


----------



## amelius (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dreegbär _
> *... unbedingt vorbei
> 
> @holland, xenius und amelius
> ...



@dreegbär

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn es jemand gibt mit dem ich mich um die Schlussposition streiten kann   bei irgendwas muß man schließlich der Erste sein .... 

Und abbiegen mit Bierchen sowieso .... was meint ihr, wo ich normalerweise mit dem Bike hinfahr...  

Ich bleib hier am Ball und befrag mal meinen Terminkalender!

Bis demnächst!


----------



## Hollandrad (24. Mai 2003)

von was oder wem hängt es ab ob am kommenden Do wieder gefahren wird?

Ich hätte sogar Zeit


----------



## Dreegbär (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *
> 
> du dreegbär, mit dem "rasen" passte aber das nächste mal bitte etwas auf, hat ziemlich übel ausgeschaut, wie du bei der einen abfahrt haarscharf an dem baum vorbeigeschranzt bist..ich war direkt hinter dir...hast dein bike aber noch gut rumgekriegt...
> servus wenkman *



WIE vorbeigeschranzt?? Ich schulde der Stadt Fürth definitiv nen neuen Baum   das kleine Kerlsche hat das wohl nich überlebt  aber ich werd wohl ma ein neuen Pflanzen gehen 

*dickesversprechenweilrettetdiewälderdielungendererdeundso*

weiss nur noch net wann und was. Nicht das mir der förster dan Marhiuanaanbau unterstellt oder so 

also bis mmmh übernächsten Do denk ich cya all haltet die ohren und Gabeln steiff


----------

